# how much would you pay?



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

for a mobile groom and stable hand? the groom is also able to platt up for hunting ect and the yard would be left clean and tidy. both people are friendly and one has her stage one but owns her own yard and has delt with some really troubled horses so is confident. the other has 2 animal care qualifications :confused1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> for a mobile groom and stable hand? the groom is also able to platt up for hunting ect and the yard would be left clean and tidy. both people are friendly and one has her stage one but owns her own yard and has delt with some really troubled horses so is confident. the other has 2 animal care qualifications :confused1:


I used to get paid £100.00 a week for 5 days work.. from mucking out turn out haynets etc etc.. 5 horses..

I think the going rate for just a muck out waters hays and feeds round here is depending on age.. between 3-5 pound per horse..

I wouldn't be too bothered about qualifications more concerned about experience and confidence.. Any one can get their stage 1 etc and have experience but not have the confidence...

So if I was to pay for a horse to be mucked out and plaited up for hunting.. and I guess generally tidying the horse up and yard .. Id prob pay about a £10.00 for one horse.. possibly.. Im a skin flint though..lol

Also if you are going to allow someone to do this for you please make sure they have the necessary insurance for themselves..


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

A couple of my friends do freelance grooming, clipping, etc for various people and charge £10 an hour.


----------



## cherry.chops (Jan 1, 2011)

min wage +


----------

